# AJ and Extinct Red Snapper



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Went out for a short bit yesterday morning and landed a 44" AJ and some snapper. The red snapper pictured (28"+) is extremely rare and seldom seen in these waters. I was actually suprised that when I reeled up my Williamson vertical jig the snapper was on there. All in all a good day. My friend who reeled up the AJ was crying about his arms hurting so I'm going to get him a membership to "CURVES".

Ted


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice! Jigging fo sho!!


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

so that's what they look like :confused1: I thought they were extinct


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!! Good report and thanks for posting.:thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a great day, we did the same with 4 Ajs like that and you are right, the snapper are a major pain due to them being endangered ( yea right ).


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Good stuff right there.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in the first pic with the snapper and I would have been crying also with that AJ.

Ted


----------



## cambosoup99 (Aug 29, 2008)

nice catch, can't wait til i get back.


----------



## bonehead senior (Jan 23, 2011)

can't reach the bottom for all the extinct red snappers go figure!!


----------

